# Credit Cards where will they work?



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

I have a couple of credit cards and was wondering is it worth taking them with me? I'm assuming only the big shops/restaurants will use them and I'd imagine there would be a hefty charge on top every time they are used.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elrasho said:


> I have a couple of credit cards and was wondering is it worth taking them with me? I'm assuming only the big shops/restaurants will use them and I'd imagine there would be a hefty charge on top every time they are used.




Yes only the bigger stores/restaurants will accept cc however the charges are just your cc charges regardless


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

So I don't get charged some kind of "international usage" fee every time I use them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No... unless of course you use them for cash withdrawals


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> I have a couple of credit cards and was wondering is it worth taking them with me? I'm assuming only the big shops/restaurants will use them and I'd imagine there would be a hefty charge on top every time they are used.


I hardly use my credit cards in Cairo other than at the big hotels and to be honest I don't usually go to them. I take them with me because it's useful to book flights with some airlines with your credit cards. I imagine you can use them in the big shopping centre, Citystars.

You are not charged for using them although you can get hit slightly on the exchange rate they use but I never buy anything big enough to be really out of pocket on the exchange rate!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------

